
Discs from the stone age (2017) - diodorus
http://www.donsmaps.com/discs.html
======
dvh
\- Hi Ngh, it's cold outside the cave may I sit by your fire?

\- Sure Ugh, sit here

\- Listen Ngh, what is it that you holding in your hand?

\- Just a bone disk with a hole in it

\- What is it for?

\- Dunno

\- Can I have it?

\- No!

\- I'll give you leather strap for it

\- Okay

\- (Ngh to himself) maybe I should make more disks

\- (Ugh to himself) maybe I should make more leather straps

~~~
sevensor
Ngh is in a strange mood.

Ngh has carved a Bear Roundel.

------
jaclaz
In an article posted yesterday that same one with a deer (eigth from top) has
been hypothized as being a spinning toy:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352109)

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/ancient-toys-kids-
archae...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/ancient-toys-kids-
archaeological-record)

~~~
smaddox
Perhaps they would be used in a cord drill or pump drill?
[https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/2016/01/22/cord-
dr...](https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/2016/01/22/cord-drill-and-
pump-drill/)

